# performa 630 et ethernet



## taillefer (27 Juillet 2002)

je voudrais mettre en reseau mon vieux performa 630 avec mon imac pour recuperer des fichiers claris, ainsi que le logiciel claris 4 pour les mettre sur l imac, je suis grandement etonnee de voir que le performa ne dispose pas de prise ethernet...comment faire pour faire la transaction ? quelqu un a t il une idee geniale ??? c est pas bizarre de pas avoir ethernet sur cet ordi ?...merci de votre aide.. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Luc G (27 Juillet 2002)

Non, ce n'est pas anormal de ne pas avoir ethernet intégré. À l'époque, ethernet, c'était encore du luxe et les 630 n'étaient pas équipés en série. Par contre, on peut installer une carte ethernet sur un port spécial interne (commslot). Reste à trouver la carte correspondante à un prix raisonnable. Ça doit être possible, sur le net ou en occase.

Sinon, pour transférer tes fichiers, s'il n'y en a pas beaucoup, il faut passer par un lecteur disquette externe sur l'imac, s'il y en a un peu plus, par un zip (mais le lecteur devra être SCSI pour le 630, USB pour l'imac).

Ou, si tu as internet : tu mailes tes fichiers depuis le 630 (il faut juste un modem série banal) et tu lis les mails sur l'imac.

Sûr qu'une carte ethernet, si tu la trouves, simplifie les choses.

Enfin, l'appleworks livré avec ton imac lit les fichiers clarisworks, inutile de transférer le logiciel (pas forcément compatible). il te proposera juste de les enregistrer en version 6. Et tu peux plus tard réenregistrer en clarisworks 4 si tu en as besoin.


----------



## Langellier (28 Juillet 2002)

Bonjour
tu peux aussi mettre un câble imprimante entre les 2 ports imprimantes de tes 2 ordi....
Grâce à Appleshare - Appletalk - localtalk
tu verras apparaitre l'icone d'un disque sur le bureau de l'autre.
Choisir dans sélecteur "AppleShare" et sélectionner l'ordi relié...

Si Appleshare absent : voir ds ce forum "Où trouver AppleShare"


----------



## Langellier (28 Juillet 2002)

Suite : J'ai fais une grave erreur, Imac n'a pas de port imprimante ADB. Un coup pour rien. Il ne rest plus donc que le réseau Ethernet ou les disquettes ou Internet.


----------



## PipoCanaja (28 Juillet 2002)

Juste pour eviter les confusions ... un Port Serie (imprimante ou modem) est totalement different d'un port ADB (AppleDesktopBus pour les peripheriques lents comme le clavier ou la souris ...)
En effet, l'imac ne possede aucun des trois. De plus, le port serie des macs possede en plus la capacité de se connecter en AppleTalk, ce que ne possede pas par exemple l'adapteur KeySpan permettant de faire des ports serie sur un port USB.

Reste que si tu as un adapteur KeySpan sous la main, tu peux faire un transfert de fichier simple via le port serie grace a une application comme ZTerm ou AppleWorks ou MicrosoftWorks et un simple cable serie d'imprimante.

Sinon, pour le transfert, il te reste la solution d'un 3eme ordi qui aurait la double connectique. Si tu as d'autres macs, ou que tut peux t'en faire pretter, il doit bien y en avoir dans le tas qui sont capables de faire appleTalk &amp; ethernet.

Voila


----------



## Luc G (29 Juillet 2002)

Quand on peut, la solution du troisième ordinateur proposé par PipoCanaja est effectivement simple et très efficace. Je fais ça couramment à travers un Centris. Parmi les machines qui te permettent ça :
- les centris et quadra à condition d'avoir un adaptateur pour la prise ethernet intégrée qui est un AAUI spécifique apple
- les premières séries de powermac : 6100, 7100, 8100 toujours avec AAUI
les, 7500, 8500, 7600, 8600, 9600 : prise ethernet standard (RJ45 pour 10BaseT)
- les powermac G3 (266, 300, 333)
- pour les powerbooks, la carte ethernet était souvent en option (3400, 5300)

En résumé, pour les machines trop vieilles ou "grand public" un peu vieilles : pas de port ethernet intégré ; pour les machines trop récentes : pas de port série (depuis le premier imac en gros).

Pour basculer d'un réseau sur l'autre, on peut le faire en auto avec appleinternetrouter (je n'ai plus en tete le dernier nom de ce soft gratuit apple) qui buggue un peu. Ou simplement à la main en basculant par le tableau de bord appletalk, c'est quasi-instantané.


----------



## taillefer (29 Juillet 2002)

merci a tous...en fait je me suis procure un zip usb ( je n avais qu un scsi) et j ai dc tt transfere par ce bias, les fichiers n etaient pas volumineux)... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## deadlocker (29 Juillet 2002)

Le Logiciel gratuit pour faire un pon entre le localtalk est l'ethernet, c'est LocaltalkBridge, encore téléchargeable sur le site d'Apple.

Il faut donc un ordinateur qui sert de pont entre les deux réseaux.

Si tu veux plus de précisions, je suis là  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

Et je suis sûr que Pipocanaja se fera aussi une joie de t'expliquer commment mettre un SE/30 sur le net à travers deux routeurs  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------

